

Google Backed OnDeck Capital Offers Cash Advances that Grow Exponentially  - yunfangjuan
https://www.fundastic.com/posts/15-the-renewal-trap-beware-of-the-mca-refinance

======
heydenberk
High interest rates like these are hyperbolic, not exponential. They may be
predatory and they may run afoul of regulations, but that doesn't mean they
grow exponentially.

~~~
yunfangjuan
They are in the sense that when you carry a loan balance and refinance it, the
balance will be multiplied twice from the original advance. If you refinance
it again, it will be multiplied three times. I call this exponential.

